# A Cleaned-Up Roamer Mst 402 From Around 1950



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I spotted three watches at a timed online auction some weeks ago, so put in a minimum bid. There was no info about the watches other than that one of them had "Roamer" on the dial. Derek, my watch repairing friend in Hamble, collects Roamers and I thought he might be able to do something with it. The auction lot arrived through the post - two of the watches were cheap quartz crap (destined for the rubbish drawer) - but the Roamer didn't look too bad, so I had it over to Derek's for a sort-out. Collected it this morning with a new mainspring, new crystal, new button, cleaned, serviced and with some gentle polishing to the dial - all for Â£35... Turned out it was a MST 402 from around 1950 - and a good quality movement.

I was going to put it on eBay - but I've ended up wearing it - and it's a keeper!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

What a great pick-up, Will! That looks a lovely little watch. :buba:


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice Roamer


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Really nice. Classic looking watch and it sounds as if you have a good friend Will.


----------



## triplet375 (May 30, 2013)

Lovely looking watch Will

Hi, I have a Roamer watch not sure of age but the winder looks too big for the watch, and the watch face glass is plastic and sits to high so makes the watch look wrong ,it winds up but keeps stopping, if you shake the watch a little the small hand works for a while.

I would like to have the watch overhauled and cleaned, but is it still possible to still get the parts, glass, winder, and any parts needed? thanks.


----------



## triplet375 (May 30, 2013)

Having a little trouble with photo bucket.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi - sorry for the very late reply, Triplet - been very busy recently and haven't been reading the Forum much.

It's certainly possible to get parts and new crystals for Roamer mechanical watches. There are always many calibres being sold on eBay. Your crystal profile doesn't look too bad to me - but it's all personal!


----------

